# SGIA 2011 Show of the world are watching



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA has been member for longest time with paying tax(?. membership) I cannot remember when we started. After 15yrs lost count. 1986.11.30 is AA birthday. I start before without proper gov' registration because I had no money to file.
SGIA (Special Graphic Institute Association) used to be only and biggest Printing exhibition on earth. 10 plus years ago their name was SPIA (screen print institute association, some like this). Now Screen Print word is gone from their name. Rich at M&R was not happy same as many others. Many were refuse to exhibit shows. Time pass by and it looks all are forgotten. Isn't it good question why they have no choice but change? I'd like to hear your voice if you have one.

Anyway I am excite to go to show floor and meet old paws and new comers. Meeting somebody new is very excite thing to me. If anyone read this post and have plan to come NOLA please drop by and say hello to me. You will make old man happy.

AA will print pink ribbon for breast cancer month along with what we have.
AA will have little donation box for National Breast Cancer Foundation. And AA will match collection 100% up to $5000. We will donate under your company name or yours. Amount will not be addressed unless you want to be. AA will do all the work for your good heart. You will feel great after you helped so many women who is suffering by financially and emotionally. God gave us little extra to share with others if we try. 

I wish every one will achieve their goal at SGIA!
Cheers! Beers are me always.


----------



## Alex1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it worth it for a new guy like me to go to SGIA? Or can I learn most of the same info online?

I live closer to the show in Atlantic City and would rather go to that one.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Alex1 said:


> Is it worth it for a new guy like me to go to SGIA? Or can I learn most of the same info online?
> 
> I live closer to the show in Atlantic City and would rather go to that one.


Hi Alex
Even if there are more info (which is not much) than normal ISS shows I do not recommend air ticket right now will be crazy price, hotel (you can share my room if you are not funny, haha) ---etc. ISS add more shows this year too many, way too many. Shame on them. I think show is only source to make money for them these days because all are available on internet. Not many are read magazine they used to deliver and sell for $14,99/month. AA just paid them $X000 for full page ad but no returns. . Stay home and keep visiting TSF. See you in AC or Philadelphia.
Look SGIA, once a year.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.
ps: could you explain what is your logo stands for? 2 women and man? unite? family?


----------



## Alex1 (Oct 5, 2011)

> could you explain what is your logo stands for? 2 women and man? unite? family?


2 women, 1 man = multitasking.


----------



## Alex1 (Oct 5, 2011)

PS - thanks for the info Peter. I don't bad about skipping the New Orleans SGIA show now and will attend the one in Atlantic City. See you there.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Alex1 said:


> 2 women, 1 man = multitasking.


So what tasks are they?  Anyway nice logo! I do not know how to add avatar and never tried add AA on my chest. Number looks like inmate, isn't it? I guess I call in someone in my office.
Cheers and beers!


----------



## Alex1 (Oct 5, 2011)

To change the avatar:


Select "Your Control Panel" (It's on the left side of the screen)
Select "Edit Avatar" (underneath 'Settings & Options')
Choose File
Save Changes


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Alex1 said:


> To change the avatar:
> 
> 
> Select "Your Control Panel" (It's on the left side of the screen)
> ...


I made it!! Proud of myself!!!
Looking good too.
Cheers! Beers are me Alex!
No more inmate look. LOL


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Alex1 said:


> Is it worth it for a new guy like me to go to SGIA? Or can I learn most of the same info online?
> 
> I live closer to the show in Atlantic City and would rather go to that one.


I'm going to SGIA for the first time this year but I've been to 3 ISS Shows this year. From what I can see from the vendor list, SGIA is more for buying equipment and the ISS Shows are more for finding apparel. There are definitely equipment vendors at ISS as well, but there are a lot going to SGIA that aren't at ISS. I actually went to ISS in AC this year and it was a pretty good sized show. 

We'll have to see if we can talk Rodney into going to AC again next year!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> SGIA is more for buying equipment and the ISS Shows are more for finding apparel.


You are some what right. One thing different is lots of suits and dresses instead of shirts and jeans. Make sure pack couple dresses! LOL. I will wear suit too. No choice. lol. Also you will look beautiful in dress. You are crazy 



> We'll have to see if we can talk Rodney into going to AC again next year!


Didn't we have fun? I will take that every show. You were the best hostess! 

We will give away 3000 Pink ribbon Sequin transfer for free. Heat press ready! I am sure you will help me for Breast cancer fund raise.

Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

allamerican said:


> You are some what right. One thing different is lots of suits and dresses instead of shirts and jeans. Make sure pack couple dresses! LOL. I will wear suit too. No choice. lol. Also you will look beautiful in dress. You are crazy


I'm packing jeans and tee shirts! Walking an expo floor in a dress does not sound like fun at all.

And YOU'RE crazy. Stop stealing my line!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I'm packing jeans and tee shirts! Walking an expo floor in a dress does not sound like fun at all.


Huh, nice try right? I was going to ask you to wear mini skirts. Casual dress up with comfortable shoes will not hurt.



> And YOU'RE crazy. Stop stealing my line!


Huh who is crazier? Your line is rhinestone. I never read you use crazy word here.
Looking forward to see you again promise I will not make you jump.


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Stephanie--are you going to SGIA in NO this week? If so, I would love to meet you in person if I can break free from work (real job) to attend one day. You have helped me so much with invaluable information.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

analandry said:


> Stephanie--are you going to SGIA in NO this week? If so, I would love to meet you in person if I can break free from work (real job) to attend one day. You have helped me so much with invaluable information.


Aw! Thanks so much, Angelle!
Yes, I will be there all 3 days so I would love to meet you!!
You have my cell number at the bottom of my emails so give me a call or a text when you're able to break away!


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

Sounds great!! I'll call you if I can get away from work to run down there.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Use AA booth as you guys meeting place. Free coffee and all. Make yourself home. 
This offer is to all TSF members. 3001.
Cheers! Coffee is on me always.


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

See you guys there...


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

allamerican said:


> AA will print pink ribbon for breast cancer month along with what we have.
> AA will have little donation box for National Breast Cancer Foundation. And AA will match collection 100% up to $5000. We will donate under your company name or yours. Amount will not be addressed unless you want to be. AA will do all the work for your good heart. You will feel great after you helped so many women who is suffering by financially and emotionally. God gave us little extra to share with others if we try.
> I wish every one will achieve their goal at SGIA!
> Cheers! Beers are me always.


We add sequin motif on top. Give away free unlimited.
Use on shirts, iphone cover, belt, jeans, any bags, car decal(Just stick on with tape, works beautiful), on almost all. Get few to give to your friends and families. Click to enlarge. Car decal: it is not tape showing (almost invisible) that is dust. I just cleaned that area with hand before put on.

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/004-1.jpg

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/001-2.jpg[/media]

God gave us little extra to share with people who need financially and emotionally if we try.

Drop by to meet us and do
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/004-1.jpg[/media]


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Brother is Introducing Baby 782 *

Brother finally introducing affordable white ink printer in SGIA. I wish their best. I am sure they introduce this after lots of tests not like many others, Money talks! Price? Grape vine told me near same as 541. Quality and speed will be seen. I will keep post here more. Are they going to stop 541? Don't know yet. It will be good to have both. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Is it called M ... ?

Looking forward to the info and pictures.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

TPrintDesigner said:


> Is it called M ... ?
> 
> Looking forward to the info and pictures.


Or maybe M & M?


----------



## acca (Jun 25, 2006)

Would explain why Brother has been calling current owners of the 541 and asking them if they would consider selling their existing machines back to Brother International.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, that's interesting news. I'll be curious to hear more.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone please share some information about the info at SGIA..


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

AA presents new machine [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53n2-ejnsuc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/media]


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello all!
This year show last only 3 days not 4 days as before. When we consider exhibitors tiredness it is good but SGIA charged same amount to us. well there are many thing never will have a answer.
As usual first day of the was very slow, More sellers than buyers . But it is SGIA so we will have traffic today for sure. Brother booth had Hollywood set up. I should take a picture but maybe today.
OK, I try to explain with my English. 
Hotel waiting line chain stands(red+gold) was surround the new printer. Entrance was guard with Bodyguard with sunglasses on him with arm cross. 270,LBSer with mussel. Dark suit. He open and close chain for special people only. I saw from distance. Big ink cart and head was moving. That was it. I talked with developer of this machine from Japan. He said they will start to promote by ISS LB. I said noooo, Brother too? Why all introducing at show and not selling? I don't get it. Maybe I am a armature in business. 
I do not want to say we were busy, bla bla as all exhibitors say. Am I right? lol
One thing really we got attention was RapidTag!!! It was hit, big hit. One guy told me who's print shop is 350,000 sq' "How come you always have new and sensational product?"
Cheers! Beers are on me always.
Cheese also was hit!!!! all big shot came over and enjoyed. Click to enlarge.
[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/001-1.jpg[/media]


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

did my video of the rapidtag show up? if not go to youtube and do a search for SGIA 2011. Scott F did a video with Peter. Thanks Peter for the update.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Free food is always an excellent marketing strategy! I doubt that you are an amateur in business. 

Thanks for the update. I imagine Brother is showing this printer to freeze purchases that might be going to other vendors - that's a fairly classic strategy used many companies in the past.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey all 2nd day was over. Much better traffics today. Check book out day. We had few . I am sure others too.
When it is sunny next door is also sunny. Rain? same way on next door's roof. Right? lol
Anajet was printing dark all day long. Changed a lot since last show. M series looks look too but did not see in action of printing. M4 was in display and look good with table. First time they made table in dtg products.
Most impressive product was Brother's new kid. I was lucky enough to pass body guard and chains. I was going to take a picture but there was a sign says "No Picture" so I respect their local rule. LOL.
Lots of potential. Watch out all dtg mfg's! Especially Epson low end modifiers. Price was set at very reasonable range. If I am a buyer between M's and Bro's I will not hesitate to pick Brothers any time as of now. We will never know who will be the one until all are get matured. Good job bro! There were so many buyers were running around with their art work between all dtg sellers. We will not surprise some one will post here again with their honest opinions as all the passed shows had. I am cross my finger here again after we did our best~.
Yes, as usual Scott Fresner was at AA both with his video. I wish I look good and young in his video  I did not take my face make up person this time. It happens when ever I left her behind  .Pure joke.
Cheers! Beers, wines are on me always. AA food table is over stocked. If anyone still did not visit AA booth(#3001)come and help us! See you tomorrow.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi All
3 long and short days are over. I tried hard to report SGIA infos much as I could with bystander's eye to the TSF members who did not make this time but I could find much on DTG world. Few were in other industry which TSF have not their places. 
Fact is all DTG sellers are working so so hard to locate next generation. 
Good luck to all. No one could say "I am 100% ready" in my opinion. 
Future is guess shot. What you see is sure shot. 
One short is nothing different as ten short in real life. 
Over all show was slow side as NOLA lifestyle. 
Probably soon some DTG seller will say here they did good and busiest --- bla bla. We had great corner booth no one could missed. 
Funny story, some one came in to AA booths and said "where is beer man?" and he bought 2 NeoFlex. Thx
Few people but we met many serious people. 
If you are one of them thank you so much for your drop by. 
I am in airport bar having beer now. Start boarding. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I have no idea where thumb down sign comes from?
You know I am using iPhone right?
I messed up. No thumb down. Fair show. 
Inside of plane. Ordering beer. 
Cheers and beers!
Your success is our success. Later


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Peter,

Have a safe trip.. since you showcased the rapidtag..a good addition would be rapidfire, rapidprint


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

When my Partner (in RapidTag dept. Alex who design RapidTag. Who founded M&R in 1985 along with Rich. Same year I started AA) and I were discuss about name of fastest Garment Tag printer I mentioned to him what I have in NeoFlex future names. We found NeoRapid and lol you figure~
Alex told me at the show "Peter, you sell lots of NeoFlex because quality not the speed"
Most famous and biggest guy in this industry came to me to enjoy cheese and he said to me "Before it was speed war now you turn that war around to quality war". "All your competitors are going crazy for this include myself". LOL, at least AA contribute some meaningful thing to dtg industry. He and I have been friend from the day one of dtg history.
Gain in speed most likely lose in quality is basic rule in dtg field. AA believed this from day one and focused on this point while others are going opposite direction. 
So, I am not a fan about Rapid on NeoFlex next. Because AA is not about speed just close to others but keep quality better than others. Make sense? Maybe not to many. Rapid do not sound like carry quality. Like fast food. Who am I talking to? lol. All dtgs have their own purpose and all dtgs will have owners. 
Since we received one full month production order on RapidTag I have to introduce myself in Screen Print section in TSF. See you guys there if you do screen print also. Stix: thx for rapid word I used 
Cheers & Beers.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

1. I wear this shirts at SGIA.
2. Time will come. Breast cancer will cure. Terrible disease.
3. Knight will fight for victims.
4. One of customers art work we print. Not did any adjustment. In and Print.
Click to enlarge. If you want to see original true size visit. Pictures by mp19134 - Photobucket
I do not want take to too much space in TSF. I care here 

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/001-3.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/007-1.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/003.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/008.jpg[/media]


----------

